# Looking for Catfishing Partners for the fall and Winter



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

This fall and winter I plan on trying to get out at least once or twice a weekend on the Ohio River. I will be mainly targeting the Meldahl pool. I will have the boat but looking for guys that want to get out on the river. Alot of what I will be doing is exploring and looking for new holes. All I will ever ask is that whoever I take out helps with the cost of gas. Last 3 trips to the Aberdeen/Ripley area I have not found anyone that wanted to go fishing. I will not guarantee we will catch monsters but I will say we will try.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

I live just south of Hillsboro, Ohio Close to US 32


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Darn. I"m all the way up in Nelsonville, by Athens for school.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I went and scouted Meldahl for places to fish from shore. I plan on heading there a few times before the end of the year. I have no problem helping with gas costs. I also get every other weekend off from work. If you need another person send me a PM and I can make my way over there, with enough notice. I live in the Cincinnati area, but I'll drive to target some nice fish if I get the chance...


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

VBowler I am always looking for a chnace to get out on the Ohio. I sold my my boat two years back so its been a while since I have fished the river. I live in Cincinnati and know the Markland pool pretty well. My biggest is a 40 pound flathead and a bunch of fish in the 20's and 30's. I know of some great holes but all my time has been spent on the Markland pool mostly in the downtown Cincinnati area. I have fished a decent amount below Meldahl but moslty for sauger/saugeye, which is a blast too. I have all my own gear plus I can always catch bait. I am happy to contribute to gas and would be willing to make a drive. Feel free to PM me if you wanna get out.


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. Most of my trips we be going out of Ripley or Aberdeen. I think the Last tourney of the season will be October 20th so After that I will be doing alot of scouting


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

I would be happy to make the drive. Ripley is a little more resonable for me but I used to fish the hot water discharge in Aberdeen for skipjacks and hybirds. Let me know if your looking to make a trip. Once your tournement fishing is over I could show you what I know about fishing around Cincinnait. As you may know October-December is some of the best fishing in these parts.


----------



## catfishinfool247 (May 18, 2004)

vbowler, i'm from bainbridge-greenfield area. i drag my boat down to new richmond which ur not too far from. i've caught some good ones in markland pool. 66# flatty largest to date. i fish the meldahl pool in the portsmouth area. is there good catfishing in ripley/aberdeen area??


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

I have found a few good spots. Before the boat last year I had a 41# and 35# flattie from the bank in ripley as well as 32# blue and several in the 20's
This was all last august septemeber time frame.


----------

